# Help with Bloodline????



## layla_wolf22 (Apr 4, 2006)

I just took in a female pit from a bad situation and I am wondering if anyone could tell me what her bloodline might be. It doesn't really matter to me, I am just happy to have her here with me! She looks horrid right now, overgrown nails, missing fur, and very much overweight! Her new name is Tequila, and she is a doll! If you have any ideas, please share.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute and congrats on the new addition!

There is no way to tell what bloodline/s she is without papers from a reputable org and source. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Enjoy and post more picts


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Its not a bloodline so too speak 'but on the street" that would be defined as a choclate colored red nose pitbull,[also on the street many definitions are totally misleading/wrong].
but that is just a refrence to it's color,not bloodline or purity,etc, since red nose,blue nose,brindle are not blood line's but rather colors [although many people on the street think they are all seperate breeds].
ive actually been walking my clearly brindle coated dog and had folks ask me "hey is that a blue nose"i respond"no,he's brindle",if im saying what you already know then disregard post.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww she is the same color of my pups parents well their mommy sadie and simbas mom is chocolate rednose just like her!!! What a cutie godbless you for taking her on she is a doll!!!!!!


----------

